# Jackson Kelly Japan with SKB Molded HSC - $400 obo - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

The “or best offer” leads me to believe it could be had cheaper but at this price, that might be pushing it.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





And can someone confirm if this case will for a regular Explorer? Looking at the extra room around the lower horn, it looks like there’s extra space for other shapes. If that’s the case (no pun intended), I’d almost buy it for the case.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This was at 450 earlier today, i sent it to a buddy.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

On hold now


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Verne said:


> On hold now


Ah, poop.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I’d buy it if it were local.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

There was another of these up a while back for $375, and it was up for quite some time. For some reason these don't seem to be faves.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Was it this one for $400 that eventually dropped to $325?









1994 Jackson Kelly Std Pro MIJ - Was $400, Now $325 - Ottawa


Not too up on shredder guitars, but 400 bucks for a 26 year old Japanese Jackson seems like a decent deal. https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/1994-jackson-kelly-std-professional-japan/1538107411




www.guitarscanada.com





Which coincidentally also happened to be posted by me.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I’d buy it if it were local.


This one was maybe 5 or 10 minutes from me. I brokered the last one and shipped it out to Alberta for another member here. Don’t know if I was feeling up to it this time around.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

That was the one.

I love the body style (looks wise), but I have too many shred guitars as it stands. Otherwise I might have jumped at either one of them.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> There was another of these up a while back for $375, and it was up for quite some time. For some reason these don't seem to be faves.


pointy guitar syndrome.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i remember the old one...it looked like kind of beat. the one in this thread looks sharp.

is the old one the one that a forum member here is selling/flipping? i wont link to it as I dont want to ruffle any feathers.


----------

